# My itty bitty collection:)



## Jello89 (Oct 12, 2008)

*This is my makeup case. Starting to get very messy and cluttered*






*These are my MAC eyeshadows*

_In the palette of 15_
Top Row: Cranberry, Bronze, Twinks, Embark, Plumage
Middle Row: Expensive Pink, All that Glitters, Sable, Sumptuous olive, Pharmacy brand
Bottom Row: Paradisco, Amber lights, Era, Pharmacy Brand, Steamy

_Right under it is the Royal assets cool eyes palette_
Medallion, Silverwear, Trophy Pink, Modern heir, Shadowy Lady, Queen's Jewel

_Right Next to it is the Novel twist cool eyes_
Phloof!, Novel twist, Beauty Marked, Twirl Twirl, Deep Truth

_the Eyeshadows that are not de-potted_
Sunset B, Top Hat, Carbon, engaging Mineralize eye shadow duo

_The quad is for eyeshdows that didn't fit lol_
Femme-Fi, Evening Aura, Nylon





*These are my non-MAC eyeshadows.*
The Large Palette is from Lancome. The rest are gifts when u purchase a certain amount at Estee Lauder and Elizabeth Arden. I rarely use them. The messed up one in the corner is used for making eyeliners lol!





*These are my paint pots and Pigments*
Pink Pearl, Napoleon Perdis Loose dust(no name on the back)
Painterly, Rubenesque, Perky
Reflects very pink, Jardin D'Aries, Tea Time
Lovely Lily





*These are my Face Products*
Top: Dior Pure Light Liquid Foundation(200), Bare Escentuals Mineral foundation(second lightest shade), Lancome concealer(Ivoire), Estee Lauder Bronze Goddesse Bronzer
Blushes: Dainty mineral blush, Plum du bois, Hipness





*My Lip products*
Honey Bare Tendertone,(row of lipstick) Marcelle(Mousseline), MAC(Nymphette), Chanel(24), Benetint, Prolongwear Lustre(Soft and lush/ripe and ready).
Row Of lipstick(top to bottome): Slimshine(Bare), Estee Lauder(Oh My!), Quo(Cosmopolitan), MAC(Fast Thrill), MAC(Lightly Ripe)





*Eye Stuff*
Napoleon Perdis Cake eyeliner sealer, Liquidlast liner(Aqualine) Pharmacy Black eyeliner, MAC Zoom Lash, Heatherette eyeliner( Fab orchid/Dash Lily), MAC Pearlglide( Miss Fortune).





*Brushes*
Too Face Retractable Kabuki
Benefit Shadow-liner, Benefit Fluff Shadow, The nex five brushes I dont know what they are lol, Lise Watier brush, MAC 252SE, MAC 209SE, MAC 275SE, MAC 217SE, MAC 212SE, QUO cream eyeliner brush, Lise Watier liquid Foundation brush, QUO liquid concealer brush, QUO blush brush, I dunno lol, QUO Bronzer Brush.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 12, 2008)

still very versatile.


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice collection.


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice, looks bigger than my collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 14, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## nunu (Oct 14, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 14, 2008)

that's a great collection!!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice!  And your pic of Rubenesque is completely making me think that I need it!


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_Very nice!  And your pic of Rubenesque is completely making me think that I need it!_

 
I wont say the pic is 100% accurate but it is awesome. Its my favorite Paintpot. Its a great base for any gold bronze pink look. Im so happy I bought it.


----------

